# George R.R. Martin says 2014 is the earliest for The Winds of Winter



## NewJeffCT (Aug 8, 2012)

2 more years.  Some interesting revelations in this interview - translated from Spanish & posted originally at Westeros.org:

1) The series could go eight book, or more.
2) Howland Reed did not witness Ned's promise to Lyanna.
3) He's got about 400 pages of manuscript done for book 6, but book 5 had about 1,500 pages of manuscript (and was about 1,000 when published.)

More info at the link:

New GRRM interview - General (ASoIaF) - A Forum of Ice and Fire

Hopefully, we (including GRRM) can all live long enough to see the end of the series.


----------



## Janx (Aug 8, 2012)

well gosh darn it, what;'s wrong with that boy.  

it ain't that hard to finish a story if he'd just stop killin off the people tryin to end it.


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 8, 2012)

If he put a book out every two years after that, we could maybe have Game of Throne right up until Season 8 before the writing schedule becomes prohibitive.


----------



## delericho (Aug 8, 2012)

Not surprised at the date. I wonder when it will _actually_ be released? Hopefully, it will be a bit better than the last two volumes.



NewJeffCT said:


> 1) The series could go eight book, or more.




Damn. Every time this series gains an extra volume, my enthusiasm dies a little.



> 3) He's got about 400 pages of manuscript done for book 6, but book 5 had about 1,500 pages of manuscript (and was about 1,000 when published.)




Ah. Not 2014 then.


----------



## Jhaelen (Aug 8, 2012)

delericho said:


> Damn. Every time this series gains an extra volume, my enthusiasm dies a little.



Yup, extremely discouraging. I stopped reading after the second installment since it had written Wheel-of-Time-Syndrome all over it.

I wished I hadn't read any book, then I might have enjoyed the TV show more.

I'll go back reading the books after the whole series is done (or not at all).


----------



## delericho (Aug 8, 2012)

Jhaelen said:


> Yup, extremely discouraging. I stopped reading after the second installment since it had written Wheel-of-Time-Syndrome all over it.




In that case, I _do_ recommend picking up the third volume, and then treating it as the greatest unfinished story of all time. Because those three volumes truly are excellent.

That's part of what hurts so much about the series as a whole - such a great start, and then huge delays and creeping mediocrity.

(The anaology with "Wheel of Time" is also apt. That was another series that, after the first half-book, was extremely good for a long time. But it got bogged down in too many minor characters, too many minor plot threads, and long delays between long books in which nothing happened. Fortunately, WoT seems to have developed some real urgency since Sanderson took over, and seems to be finishing <i>very</i> strongly.)



> I'll go back reading the books after the whole series is done (or not at all).




Aye. My recommendation to anyone who hasn't yet started is "don't".


----------



## Morrus (Aug 8, 2012)

It's a typo.  He means 2024.


----------



## variant (Aug 8, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7lp3RhzfgI]Write Like the Wind (George R. R. Martin) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Hand of Evil (Aug 8, 2012)

Getting like Jordan...someone else will be finishing these books.


----------



## Umbran (Aug 8, 2012)

Dear Mr. Martin,

We do enjoy your works.  Truly, we do.  But you seem to forget some very simple facts about your core audience:  we are a fickle lot, and we have dozens of other authors out there trying to gain our attention.  While there's some marketing value to artificial scarcity, taking it too far means your audience gets bored waiting, and wanders away and gives their passion to other works.

You are in competition with others, sir.  Remember that.  Write with that in mind, and you'll produce good, tight works on a regular basis - you clearly have the skill.  Take for granted that your audience will always be there, and you'll find we won't be. 

Thank you for your time and attention.

-Your Readers

*******

I read the first book, and loved it.  But, I, too, saw the Wheel of Time Syndrome approaching, so I didn't pick up the second book.  Since I haven't read the books, I'm also not watching the TV show, not wanting to be spoiled.  End result, I'm now not a customer for this series, much as I'd like to be.  Meanwhile, other authors, who at least knows how to put out a decent book each year (like Jim Butcher), have gotten a nice stack of my money.


----------



## Janx (Aug 8, 2012)

Umbran said:


> I read the first book, and loved it.  But, I, too, saw the Wheel of Time Syndrome approaching, so I didn't pick up the second book.  Since I haven't read the books, I'm also not watching the TV show, not wanting to be spoiled.  End result, I'm now not a customer for this series, much as I'd like to be.  Meanwhile, other authors, who at least knows how to put out a decent book each year (like Jim Butcher), have gotten a nice stack of my money.




Excellent points.  JB does a good job putting our Dresden Files novels.  I suppose somebody could say he's gone commercial or something, but he delivers a fun read each time in a reliable fashion.

Game of Thrones on the other hand is from 1996, some 16 years ago.  And the series isn't done.

GRRM isn't a young man.  If he doesn't get off the stick, he's not going to make it.

while it was truly novel seeing a series that kills its main characters, it has gotten to the point where doing so gets in the way of wrapping up the story.

If nothing else, the only reason that the heroes of Westeros who took down the Mad King were so awesome is because they didn't have GRRM actively writing their story and killing them all off before they could get to the capital.

Everybody in the current story is so darned innefectual because once they get going, some minor character gets them killed.


----------



## Agamon (Aug 8, 2012)

Janx said:


> Everybody in the current story is so darned innefectual because once they get going, some minor character gets them killed.




I know, right?  I mean, if Jon Arryn had just kept to himself, the story could have been a novella.  Why, George, why?

Seriously, though, even as a fan, I don't feel any entitlement here.  Everyone is saying he's not getting any younger, and that's the problem.  He's old and not a machine.  It'll be out when it's ready, if at all, and that's fine.


----------



## Krug (Aug 9, 2012)

Urgh get Daenarys back to Westeros already GRRM!


----------



## NewJeffCT (Aug 9, 2012)

delericho said:


> Ah. Not 2014 then.




Well, he mentions once  he finishes up his current book tour, he's going to lock himself away & write for a long stretch.  He hasn't really done that since Dance came out.


----------



## ComradeGnull (Aug 10, 2012)

Blerg.  I have to say, my enjoyment of the latest book was rather spoiled by the fact that it had been so long since the prior one came out that I no longer remembered who a lot of the minor characters were who have now moved closer to the forefront.  And since I had borrowed the first books in the series years ago, I had no chance to go back and read enough to get me caught back up.  After anticipating the release of the book for years, I found myself poking around the wiki looking people up instead of reading the damn thing.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Aug 10, 2012)

Given his history, a 2014 prediction is at least two years too early.

I'll believe the book has been released when I see it on the shelves, not before.  GRRM would be better off hiring Brandon Sanderson to ghost write for him -- that man can crank out some material!


----------



## Zaukrie (Aug 11, 2012)

I hope he finishes the story. I really enjoy it a lot.


----------



## jbear (Aug 11, 2012)

Umbran said:


> Dear Mr. Martin,
> 
> We do enjoy your works.  Truly, we do.  But you seem to forget some very simple facts about your core audience:  we are a fickle lot, and we have dozens of other authors out there trying to gain our attention.  While there's some marketing value to artificial scarcity, taking it too far means your audience gets bored waiting, and wanders away and gives their passion to other works.
> 
> ...



I don't think your money is a problem. He's got plenty of money. He has done with his books what Robert Jordan and Jim Butcher can only dream of. He's gone viral. He's hit the wider public. It's not just geeks and nerds who read fantasy buying his books. It's everyone. And as the show progresses that will only continue. 

Perhaps that is part of the problem. He's not hungry enough!

The books are seriously cool. He's done for fantasy writing what none else has done. He's given it some credibility. 

I'm entertaining myself with Steven Erikson's series in the meantime. That's some slow going right there! But awesome as well. By the time I finish his 10 books over the next 2 years the next one in the Song of Fire and Ice will be out! Yay!

Hehe, sarcasm aside, I'm not going to not read his books because he took too long to write them, but dang! It sure would have been nice to buy the next time for a Christmas present for myself this year!!!


----------



## Fast Learner (Aug 11, 2012)

Dear Mr. Martin,

I've loved nearly every minute of my time spent reading your amazing A Song of Ice and Fire series. Thank you so much for so much pleasure.

If you finish the series, great! If not, I'm perfectly happy with every penny and second I've spent. Thanks!


----------



## JoeGKushner (Aug 12, 2012)

I enjoyed the first few books but stopped after three. I'll wait for him to finish the whole thing. The books are too long to keep going back to every two-five years to reread them.


----------



## Lord Mhoram (Aug 12, 2012)

Jhaelen said:


> Yup, extremely discouraging. I stopped reading after the second installment since it had written Wheel-of-Time-Syndrome all over it.
> 
> I wished I hadn't read any book, then I might have enjoyed the TV show more.
> 
> I'll go back reading the books after the whole series is done (or not at all).




I stopped about halfway through the second book myself. Read it when the series is done. Did that with Sword of Truth, same thing with Wheel of Time.


----------



## RigaMortus2 (Aug 13, 2012)

Why bother reading when the movie or tv series will be out (eventually)


----------



## variant (Aug 13, 2012)

His story just has too many thread. It needed narrowed down two books ago. Each book should have brought fewer and fewer point of views. I am starting to think it has gotten out of his hands and he doesn't know how to rein it back in.


----------

